

Hemingwrite – Portable E Ink word processor with Cherry MX switches - miles
http://hemingwrite.com

======
gknoy
I'd be mildly interested in using this as a "Kids can type things ...."
doodad, except there keycaps appear to be all blank. Is there an option to get
keycaps that are not blank?

~~~
stevewillows
This is a really late reply, but they've mentioned that the keys will be
labeled on the final run.

You can read a little AMA they did on /r/mechanicalkeyboards
[http://www.reddit.com/r/MechanicalKeyboards/comments/2jbmuz/...](http://www.reddit.com/r/MechanicalKeyboards/comments/2jbmuz/set_your_thoughts_free_hemingwrite/)

